# Is this recovery? Am I starting to see reality again?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had DP a month since yesterday. I feel like every day I am starting to feel better little by little. DP seems to not be bothering me as much. I feel like I am starting to forget about it I even went to town yesterday into a the store and to my dads. I haven't be able to do normal things like that in a while. I felt like I still had DP, but it wasn't bothering me as much. Today I had a pretty good day at work and I didn't even have to take any of my anxiety stuff I have been taking daily. I went to therapy yesterday for the first time as well and she seems to think it will dissipate a lot in a few weeks since I am seeing improvement. What do you guys think am I snapping out of it? Am I getting close to recovery or am I just getting use to the feeling of DP? My DP was induced a month ago by an over does on marijuana cookies. I am really not sure if I am close to 100%, but I hope so! Thanks for reading


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ya it sounds like recovery to me. im glad you were able to recover so quickly. it seems like its taking me longer, but i havent given up hope yet.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I have had DP a month since yesterday. I feel like every day I am starting to feel better little by little. DP seems to not be bothering me as much. I feel like I am starting to forget about it I even went to town yesterday into a the store and to my dads. I haven't be able to do normal things like that in a while. I felt like I still had DP, but it wasn't bothering me as much. Today I had a pretty good day at work and I didn't even have to take any of my anxiety stuff I have been taking daily. I went to therapy yesterday for the first time as well and she seems to think it will dissipate a lot in a few weeks since I am seeing improvement. What do you guys think am I snapping out of it? Am I getting close to recovery or am I just getting use to the feeling of DP? My DP was induced a month ago by an over does on marijuana cookies. I am really not sure if I am close to 100%, but I hope so! Thanks for reading


yay!!! get well!!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Is dp something you can really get used to? I don't think so... I think you're recovering.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I really hope so! Thanks everyone


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> Is dp something you can really get used to? I don't think so... I think you're recovering.


I have gotten used to my DR, but DP still freaks me out a bit, but not much. I know what to expect.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like good news! It took me 4 months after a brownie OD, so remember to be patient and not stress about it too much!


----------

